# Gaming PC "Absegnung"



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Member 
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit schonmal nach Tipps gefragt und hab mir nun nach einigen Recherchen einen eigenen PC zusammengestellt und wollte jetzt mal fragen ob man den so absegnen kann

Gehäuse:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz
Laufwek:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SH-222BB schwarz
Mainboard:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3, ATX
Prozessor:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box, 95W, Sockel AM3
Arbeitsspeicher:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Grafikkarte:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort oder
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Netzteil:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
oder für die 680 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Kühler:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet
Festplatte:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Green 2TB Sata 6Gb/s
wLan-Adapter:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R
Extra gehäuselüfter: 2 x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Revoltec Lüfter "AirGuard", 120x120x25 mm

die 670er Version würde mit Einbau ca 800€ kosten
und die 680er ca 920€

Ich hoffe das das so ok ist vorallendingen der prozessor da bin ich auf AMD umgestiegen bin weil die Prozessoren wesentlich günstiger sind


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

Nimm die 670. Die 680 bringt kaum Mehrleistung...
Als Netzteil dann eher ein E9 480W mit Cm und vllt. ein i5.


----------



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber würde ne i5 beim gamen wirklich mehr helfen?
Da kommts doch eher uaf die graka an oder ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber der Phenom is halt alt. Bei dem Budget würde ich den i5 mitnehmen. Und die 680 is Unsinn....


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

Willkommen im Forum, Timon .

Bin der gleichen Meinung wie GeForce : Nimm die GTX670 und ein vernünftiges Netzteil. Die Thermaltake gehen so gerade noch, besser wäre ganz klar ein BeQuiet E9 oder L8. 

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks

Selbst das 400 Watt E9 würde für die GTX680 reichen 

Und das mit dem i5 natürlich auch. Nimm den 3450, der ist Top !


----------



## Jeanboy (3. Oktober 2012)

Timon95 schrieb:


> Ja aber würde ne i5 beim gamen wirklich mehr helfen?
> Da kommts doch eher uaf die graka an oder ?



Wenn du dir eine GTX670 holst, dann bitte auch die leistungsfähigeren i3/i5 CPU's:

Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mit dem Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Oder willst du übertakten?


----------



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Wow danke für die schnelle Hilfe Leute 
Nein übertakten will ich eig nicht 
Also würde das die Gamingperformance beeinträchtigen wenn ich die Phenom nehme?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

Und Timon, Du musst die Links über Geizhals suchen, und von da aus Hardwareversand anklicken. Ist immer billiger .

Nimm den i5 3450. Bitte .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

Jep, der Phenom is überholt und selbst wenn du den übertaktest, is der 3450 schneller


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

In das gehäuse passen nur CPU-Kühler bis 140mm höhe. Würde auch ein anderes Gehäuse empfehlen. Ich mach mir gleich mal die Arbeit, und stell Dir was zusammen, das Du so kaufen kannst.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Oktober 2012)

Zu Post #7 - ein 945er ja; - ausserdem sind die X4 nicht mehr auf Augenhöhe von GraKas der Leistungsklasse GTX670/680 oder HD7970. Und EOL sind sie fast 2mal, 
da die Nachfolger der FX-Baureihe kurz vor dem Release stehen. - Deshalb kein "neues" Geld für alte Technik ausgeben.


----------



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Okay Überzeugt XD
Über Geizhals hardwareversand anklicken probier ich aus 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch bis Weihnachten durchhalten dann hab ich das Geld zusammen 
Danke nochmal 

Ahhh das mit der neuen fx Baureihe wusste ich noch gar nicht 
wann kommt die denn raus?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre meine Empfehlung. Nur noch einen 120mm Lüfter für die Front vom Shinobi dazu bestellen .

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI B75A-G43, Intel B75, ATX, DDR3

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Ungefähr 850,- Euro + 20,- Eus Zusammenbau. Damit wirst Du glücklich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das wäre meine Empfehlung. Nur noch einen 120mm Lüfter für die Front vom Shinobi dazu bestellen .
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
> 
> ...


 Sieht gut aus


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

Für das Shinobi gibt´s auch ein Fenster, falls gewünscht. Ist ein sehr gutes Gehäuse. Habe ich selbst. Beim Netzteil am besten noch knappe 20,- Euro drauf legen und ein E9 kaufen.

Der Katana 4 Kühler wäre auch in Ordnung. Muss nicht der Sella sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Für das Shinobi gibt´s auch ein Fenster, falls gewünscht. Ist ein sehr gutes Gehäuse. Habe ich selbst. Beim Netzteil am besten noch knappe 20,- Euro drauf legen und ein E9 kaufen.
> 
> Der Katana 4 Kühler wäre auch in Ordnung. Muss nicht der Sella sein.


 das gute alte E9 480w
Wenns zu teuer ist könnte man den Sella auch weglassen der Boxed ist relativ gut


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

Der TE wäre mit der 680 bis 920,- Euro gegangen. Muss ja auch nicht das 480 Watt sein, aber ein E9 ist einfach sehr empfehlenswert. Das 400 Watt reicht definitiv .

Nach grobem überschlagen komme ich mit Zusammenbau und 120mm Luffi auf runde 880,- Eus. 25,- Euro drauf, dann ist das E9 CM 480 Watt dabei .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, mit dem E9 480 W sehr. gut. Vllt. noch ein bisschen mehr ausgeben und ne SSD?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

Wären nochmal 85,- Ocken dabei. Dann sind wir bei roundabout 1000,- Euro. Ich denke, ne SSD kann Timon auch nachrüsten .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, man könnte die auch nachrüsten


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

Da Timon eh erst zu Weihnachten bestellt, könnte das Eine oder Andere Teil auch noch billiger werden . Wenn man sich anschaut, wie in letzter zeit die Preise für Grakas, CPUs, SSD etc. gefallen sind.


----------



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke euch allen 
Klingt alles echt gut hab mir bei Hardwareversand nen Merkzettel zusammengestellt mit den Sachen


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

Melde Dich nochmal, kurz bevor Du bestellst. Mal schauen, was sich bis dahin getan hat.


----------



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Mach ich


----------



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Be Quiet Silentwings2 120 x 120 als 120mm Gehäuselüfter genommen 
Wegen dem Shinobi das Lüfftungssystem ist doch im Prinzip vorne unten wenig rein oben hinten viel raus um Unterdruck zu erzeugen und einen Lüftungsstrom.
Wie läuft das beim Shinobi da ist ja vorne kein Lüfter oder?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2012)

Du musst halt einen Lüfter einbauen.


----------



## LukeSolo (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo..

Warum nimmst du nicht ein Gehäuse mit integrierten Lüftern..

Bin selbst ein Freund von SHARKOON..

z.B. das T28 oder das TAURON (mein Favorit)


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

@ Timon

Dein ausgesuchter Lüfter ist einer der besten, die es gibt. Auch nicht wirklich billig. Kannst auch nen Enermax T.B. Silence oder einen Scythe Slipstream nehmen. Beim Shinobi kannst Du ganz einfach das Vorderteil abziehen (schön zärtlich) Ist dann etwas fummelig, den Lüfter randrücken und die erste Schraube ansetzen. Man muss aber kein Gehirnchirurg dafür sein . Den Deckel auch, nur auf die Kabel vom Frontpanel aufpassen. Ebenso beim Einbau vom DVD-Brenner in den oberen Schacht. Vorsichtig reinschieben, dabei die Kabel hochdrücken. Ein Kabel war bei mir etwas zickig  .


----------



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Okay welche Lüfter sind denn bereits drin eingebaut?


----------



## Timon95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Sharcoon von Lukesolo sieht auch nicht schlecht aus und hat soger 2 frontlüfter 
oder das http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Midi/18537/Super-Flower+SF465T1-BK,+ATX,+ohne+Netzteil.article


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Tauron is schon sehr gut. Hat sogar ne Lüftersteuerung und das gibts in mehreren Farben: Produktvergleich Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron weiß mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Oktober 2012)

Gehäuse sind immer Geschmacksache. Such Dir eins aus, das Dir gefällt, und wenn das voll AA ist, wird Dir das hier freundlich mitgeteilt .


----------



## MrRazer (4. Oktober 2012)

Habe auch das Tauron kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

Andere gute Cases:


Fractal Design R4
CM Storm Stryker
CM Storm Trooper
NZXT Phantom
Sharkoon T28
Sharkoon Tauron


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

Corsair 650d
Corsair r300


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

power_to_the_ground schrieb:
			
		

> corsair 650d
> corsair r300



cm haf


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> cm haf



Haf 932 
Haf X


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Haf 932
> Haf X



Xigmatek Midgard

Xigmatek Asgard


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Xigmatek Midgard
> 
> Xigmatek Asgard



Wir koennen noch ewig soweiter machen wenn du willst


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

Der TE ist atm offline.


----------



## Timon95 (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge  hatte aber nicht vor mehr als 60 € für das Gehäuse auszugeben
Kenn jemand von euch ein Gehäuse wo sich das licht abschalten lässt?


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

Wie wärs mit dem Shinobi + Lüfter?

BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

Nimm irgendein gehäuse, welches dir gefällt und montiere 2 lüfter.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit dem Shinobi + Lüfter?
> 
> BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Er will ein Case, wo sich das Licht abschalten lässt. Also die LEDS der Lüfter.

Gibt es sowas überhaupt ?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

Dazu musst du Lüfter haben deren LEDs eine extra Leitung haben.
In der Regel bekommen die LEDs den Strom über das Stromkabel des Lüfters.


----------



## Timon95 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hmm schade aber Danke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu musst du Lüfter haben deren LEDs eine extra Leitung haben.
> In der Regel bekommen die LEDs den Strom über das Stromkabel des Lüfters.



Heißt es dass es sowas gibt oder ?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Heißt es dass es sowas gibt oder ?


 
Ja. Eben bei Gehäusen wo das ab Werk so ist.
Beim CM690 ist ein blauer Lüfter drin den du ein und ausschalten kannst.
Der leuchtet auch immer gleich egal wie schnell sich der Lüfter dreht. Eben weil die LEDs extra angeschlossen sind.
Solche Lüfter kannst du bestimmt auch kaufen aber leider kannst du bei Geizhals das nicht filtern und beim LED Lüfter steht es nicht bei ob die extra geschaltet werden.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Eben bei Gehäusen wo das ab Werk so ist.
> Beim CM690 ist ein blauer Lüfter drin den du ein und ausschalten kannst.
> Der leuchtet auch immer gleich egal wie schnell sich der Lüfter dreht. Eben weil die LEDs extra angeschlossen sind.
> Solche Lüfter kannst du bestimmt auch kaufen aber leider kannst du bei Geizhals das nicht filtern und beim LED Lüfter steht es nicht bei ob die extra geschaltet werden.



Es wird also sehr schwierig.

@TE: Hat sich die Sache damit erledigt ?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

Kauf doch einfach mal alle LED Lüfter die es am Markt gibt und dann testest du das und sagst uns bescheid wer was kann.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf doch einfach mal alle LED Lüfter die es am Markt gibt und dann testest du das und sagst uns bescheid wer was kann.



Das wäre eine sehr, sehr, sehr teure Angelegenheit.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das wäre eine sehr, sehr, sehr teure Angelegenheit.



14 Tage Rückgaberecht  Wobei manche Shops ja nicht den vollen Preis zurückerstatten, wenn er einwandfrei funktioniert^^


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

XD verrückte Idee
Wie siehts eig mit sowas aus? http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Mini...ini-ITX+Gehäuse+-+weiß,+ohne+Netzteil.article
So ein Mini Tower hätte schon was 
wegen mothernoard größe da filtert der pc konfigurator von hardwareversand die richtigen aus 
Oder ist die Lüftung bei den Dingern fürn ...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Der Konfigurator is fürn *****


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

Und das Gehäuse?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Das is ok. Allerdings passt die WLAN-Karte nicht rein, dass müsstest du extern regeln.... Und Mini-ITX Boards sind sau teuer


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Das is ok. Allerdings passt die WLAN-Karte nicht rein, dass müsstest du extern regeln.... Und Mini-ITX Boards sind sau teuer



Naja, übertreib mal nicht.


----------



## target2804 (5. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, übertreib mal nicht.



Asrock b75 kostet im Mini-itx Faktor 12 Euro mhr^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Asrock b75 kostet im Mini-itx Faktor 12 Euro mhr^^



Das ist eindeutig aber nicht ,,sau'' teuer.


----------



## target2804 (5. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eindeutig aber nicht ,,sau'' teuer.



Das meinte ich damit auch


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

Cool  so nen mini Pc wär nämlich echt nice 
Wie sieht das eig mit treibern bios updates usw aus wass muss ich dann letzendlich alles installieren?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Naja.... Aber je nach Board wird´s mit der GraKa eng.....


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

Würde denn hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI B75A-G43, Intel B75, ATX, DDR3 mit der 670 oc hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
zu diesem gehäuse http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Mini...ini-ITX+Gehäuse+-+weiß,+ohne+Netzteil.article ???


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Passt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

Timon95 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde denn hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI B75A-G43, Intel B75, ATX, DDR3 mit der 670 oc hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
> zu diesem gehäuse http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Mini/60295/BitFenix+Prodigy+Mini-ITX+Geh%C3%A4use+-+wei%C3%9F%2C+ohne+Netzteil.article ???



Fürs Prodigy brauchst du ein M-ITX Mobo.

z. B. AsRock H77M-ITX


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

Gut  und die Lüftung geht wirklich klar bei diesen minis?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach, das is ATX? Ich hab ITX gelesen... NEED KAFFEE


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

Timon95 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut  und die Lüftung geht wirklich klar bei diesen minis?



Ja. Einfach alle Lüfterplätze belegen.
Welchen CPU-Kühler ?


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

Okay dann die http://www1.hardwareversand.de/DDR3...nfigurator.maid=0&search.reset=1&search.sKey= ?mit dem Kühler http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Inte...nfigurator.maid=0&search.reset=1&search.sKey=


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Board is ok. Als Kühler eher EKL Sella...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Board is ok. Als Kühler eher EKL Sella...



Oder einen CM HyperTX Evo.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Auch ne Überlegung wert... Ich bin aber für den EKL


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

Prozessor               :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Mainboard               hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Arbeitsspeicher        hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Gehäuse                 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Grafikkarte              hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Netzteil                  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Festplatte               hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Prozessorlüfter         hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Laufwerk                 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
W-Lan                    hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

So das als Vorschlag


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

WLAN-Karte passt da keine rein... Musst nen Stick nehmen.


----------



## Timon95 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja zuhause hab ich sowiso d-lan also kein so großes problem


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2012)

Oder man nimmt ein Board mit WLAN hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-H77N-Wifi, Intel H77, ITX.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2012)

Timon95 schrieb:


> Ja zuhause hab ich sowiso d-lan also kein so großes problem


 ich auch fzúnktioniert besser und zufalläßiger


----------



## Timon95 (6. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht das eig mit Sondkarten aus sollte amnn da extra eine nehmen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Was hast du für Kopfhörer/Anlage?


----------



## target2804 (6. Oktober 2012)

Für Logitech Brüllwürfel brauchst man keine Soundkarte


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Oktober 2012)

Hätte ich loitech würde ich neue kaufen


----------



## Jeanboy (6. Oktober 2012)

Wieso redet ihr immer die Logitröt Boxen schlecht? 

Im Preissegment unter 100 Euro sind sie schon zu empfehlen...


Und auch bei Logitech Boxen verbessert eine Soundkarte den Sound (hab es selbst ausprobiert)


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wieso redet ihr immer die Logitröt Boxen schlecht?



Niemand redet Logidreck oder Gigabreit schlecht.


----------



## Timon95 (7. Oktober 2012)

Dann brauch ich wohl eher keine 
Wie sieht das eig mit treibern bios updates usw aus wass muss ich dann letzendlich alles installieren?


----------



## target2804 (7. Oktober 2012)

Würde den Lan treiber installieren und dann von den Homepages die aktuellsten treiber ziehen. denn meistens sind die auf CD veraltet.
bios update kannst machen, ist aber mit gewissen risiken verbunden.


----------



## Timon95 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ahh ok danke werde mir die bevor ich den bekomme schon mal ziehen dann kann ich dierekt loslegen


----------



## Timon95 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo nochmal also ich habe mir nochmal versucht auf ein itx mainboard einen amd prozessor draufzupacken aber das geht geht nicht bei dem konfigurator  geht das wirklich nicht?


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Timon95 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal also ich habe mir nochmal versucht auf ein itx mainboard einen amd prozessor draufzupacken aber das geht geht nicht bei dem konfigurator  geht das wirklich nicht?


 
Nimm keinen AMD Prozessor, der ist in Spielen viel schlechter


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm keinen AMD Prozessor, der ist in Spielen viel schlechter



Leider wahr


----------



## Timon95 (25. Oktober 2012)

Okay ich nehme die i5 3450  aber nochmal ne andere Frage ich habe mir hier mal die SLI Benchmarks angeguckt SLI Performance: GTX 660 Ti vs GTX 670 | NVIDIA,GeForce,GTX 660 Ti,GTX 670,SLI,Comparison,Benchmarks,Performance,Tests,Olin Coles,SLI Benchmark Performance Test Comparison by Olin Coles: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti vs GTX 670 und mir gedacht das ich ja auch zwei 660 ti nehmen könnte die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC Borderlands 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N66TOC-2GD-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU kostet nur 215€ sodass zwei nur ca 80€ mehr als die 670 kosten würde aber deutlich mehr Leistung hat ist das sinnvoll?


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

Bedingt sinnvoll 

Nachteile von SLI sind erstmal höherer Stromverbrauch, Abwärme und Lautstärke, außerdem die Gefahr von Mikrorucklern, und nicht alle Spiele skalieren gut mit 2 Grafikkarten.

Außerdem muss der Rest des Rechners daran angepasst werden (Netzteil z.B. Straight Power E9 CM 580Watt), außerdem brauchst Du ein Board mit 2x8 lanes Anbindung für die Grafikkarten, und das gibt es nur beim Z77-Chipsatz, z.B. Produktvergleich  Z77 

Und dann brauchst Du noch ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse, 4-5 Gehäuselüfter wären empfehlenswert.


----------



## Timon95 (3. November 2012)

Soo ich hab mir aus allen Ratschlägen mal was gebastelt ist das ok so Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  meine ITX version ohne extra Kühler da viele meinten das der boxed ok ist


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Das sieht gut aus


----------



## Timon95 (3. November 2012)

Gut Danke  dann muss ich bis Weihnachten nur noch mit meiner HD 4650 abgammeln XD
Danke nochmal an alle im Forum die mir geholfen haben


----------



## Timon95 (3. November 2012)

Ohh ja nochmal ne frage wegen der Lüftung bei dam Prodigy werden ja 2 mitgeliefert sollte ich an der seite oder oben noch 120mm einbauen oder forne nen 210mm?? da sich die hitze bei nem itx Gehäuse (nehme ich mal an leichter staut) macht das da sinn zur kühlung der Graka ?


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

Timon95 schrieb:


> Ohh ja nochmal ne frage wegen der Lüftung bei dam Prodigy werden ja 2 mitgeliefert sollte ich an der seite oder oben noch 120mm einbauen oder forne nen 210mm?? da sich die hitze bei nem itx Gehäuse (nehme ich mal an leichter staut) macht das da sinn zur kühlung der Graka ?


 
vorne den größtmöglichen ansaugend von außen, hinten einen, der ausbläst. thats it!


----------



## Timon95 (3. November 2012)

Also würde es zum viel ansaugen Vorne sinn machen ein 210mm zu nehmen? Danke für dei Hilfe nochmal


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

Timon95 schrieb:


> Also würde es zum viel ansaugen Vorne sinn machen ein 210mm zu nehmen? Danke für dei Hilfe nochmal


 wenn 210mm passen, würde ich es persönlich nehmen. 
den kann man auch schön langsam laufen lassen^^


----------



## Timon95 (3. November 2012)

Ohu mist ich sehe gerade das man Wenn man einen 200mm Lüfter haben will man keine 3,5Zoller mehr einbauen kann


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

Timon95 schrieb:


> Ohu mist ich sehe gerade das man Wenn man einen 200mm Lüfter haben will man keine 3,5Zoller mehr einbauen kann


 140mm reichen auch^^


----------



## Timon95 (3. November 2012)

Okay danke  meinst du das wenn ich bei Hardwareversand nen 140mmhinzufüge die den 1200 der mitgeliefert wir oben oder an de Seite einbauen?


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

an der seite macht mMn keinen Sinn, oben ausblasend schon eher.
wenn du dazuschreibst, dass die den so einbauen sollen, machen die das.


----------



## Timon95 (3. November 2012)

Cool danke


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

gern.


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. November 2012)

Lese gerade, ein E9 580 watt reicht für ein gtx 660 sli. Reicht es eigendlich auh für ein hd7950OC cf mit i5 3570k mit vill maximal 4,5 ghz?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. November 2012)

Ja reicht es.

Schau dir einen Test von Computerbase an, die testen afaik immer mit i5/i7 auf 4,5 GHz


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. November 2012)

Ui, die testen ein 7970 cf. Das verbraucht zusammen unter crysis 2 501 Watt. Dan reicht mein Netzteil ja echt gut aus. Dan kaufe ich wohl doch ein ASRock Z77 extreme 4 board zum i5 3570k.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. November 2012)

Beim MB kannst du auch das Gigabyte Z77X D3H nehmen 

Das Extreme4 ist aber auch


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. November 2012)

Das schaut auch gut aus. Welches von beiden würdest du/ihr nehmen?
Gigabyte Z77X D3H
oder
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. November 2012)

Das Gigabyte hat für die Gehäuselüfter 4 - Polige PWM Anschlüsse, das AsRock 3 - Polige Anschlüsse.
Ansonsten auch eine Frage des Geschmacks 
Früher war AsRock mal die Billigmarke von Asus, deswegen kommn viele beim MB gleich mit: ,,kein AsRock !!!'' 
Sind beides sehr gute Boards


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Ich bin auch für das Gigabyte, alleine wegen der lauwarmen Spawas  . Wäre zwar ziemlich übertrieben, aber der absolute P/L Knaller ist das ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Ab dem Teil sind auch wieder die guten Bauteile drin.


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. November 2012)

Extreme 6 oder gigabyte?


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. November 2012)

Srr ausversehn doppelpost.


----------



## Softy (4. November 2012)

Das kannst Du nach gewünschter / benötigter Ausstattung aussuchen. Das Extreme4 reicht i.d.R. auch völlig aus. Scheiß auf heiße Spannungswandler, wir sind hier bei PCGH *Extreme*


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. November 2012)

Gibt es noch andere guten alternativen wie z.B. MSI ?
Oder sind ASRock und gigabyte in der Preisklasse am besten?


----------



## Softy (4. November 2012)

Bei MSI kannst Du bei vielen Boards die CPU-Spannung nicht über den Offset-Wert einstellen, daher würde ich MSI nicht kaufen.

Asrock und Gigabyte wären meine Favoriten. Asus ist natürlich auch gut, aber eben teurer. Asus hat die beste Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Timon95 (4. November 2012)

Ohh mist auf dieser Website Test: BitFenix Prodigy (Seite 3) - ComputerBase steht das modulare Netzteile nicht passen ist meins modular? Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2012)

Ja deins ist modular.
Kauf doch das Straight E9 450 Watt.


----------



## Softy (4. November 2012)

Hier steht, was passt, und was nicht: BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Prodigy

Und hier hat sogar einer ein vollmodulares Corsair AX 650W ins Prodigy gequetscht: Arctic White Bitfenix Prodigy Build


----------



## Timon95 (4. November 2012)

Ahh ok also soweit ich das entziffern konnte darf das Netzteil max 16cm Lang sein und da das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W 15 cm x 16 cm x 8.6 cm müsste das trotzdem passen  oder?


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2012)

Das Netzteil wird schon passen.


----------



## BeatBlaster (4. November 2012)

ATX formate sind eigendlich genormt. Müssten also alle ATX Netzteile passen.
Ich empfehle mal das E9 480 Watt.


----------



## Timon95 (4. November 2012)

Sehr gut noch eine Frage hier Arctic White Bitfenix Prodigy Build hat der Typ Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED 200mm & 120mm Lüfter extra eingebaut ich habe mal nach den Lüftern Herr Google gefragt und habe gelesen das sich das Licht ausschalten lässt  geht das auch bei diesem Case oder braucht man da extra anschlüsse ?


----------



## Softy (4. November 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass das nur mit dieser Steuerung geht: BitFenix Hydra Pro, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-HDR-KSPRO-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Timon95 (4. November 2012)

Hmm mist dann nehme ich wohl doch den Retro Look denn ich will wenn der Pc nachts läuft nicht immer dieses Licht haben aber Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

hi ich hätte da (mal wieder) ne Frage  welche gtx 670 soll ich nehmen?Hier Test: GeForce-GTX-670/680-Roundup (Seite 10) - ComputerBase ist die von Asus eig immer gut dabei aber evtl bibts ja doch ne bessere oder am Ende doch lieber die 7970(da gibts im moment 4 gratis spiele )?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Ich würde die 7970 nehmen, ist etwas schneller und du bekommst ein Paket für 170 Euro gratis dazu !


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

hmmm ok aber die 670 schneidet in den meisten Spielen besser ab oder hat die 7970 noch was besonderes?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Das stimmt nicht wegen dem neuen AMD-Wundertreiber.


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

Ohh cool  da steht auf der Website das die Angebote auch bei Hardwareversand gelten auch bei allen Versionen oder nur der offiziellen AMD Version?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Bei Gigabyte geht es, bei Asus auch 

Die beiden Karten sind auch empfehlenswert


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

Perfect XD da spare ich mir farcry 3 wollte ich mir sowiso holen du meinst dei Never-Settle Treiber oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Ja, der 12.10 glaub ich ist das


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

Dann würde ich mir dieser http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=60148&agid=1942&apop=2 auch diesen Code bekommen wegen den Spielen?


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

Gigabyte HD 7970 Super Overclock Review - Page 6 trotz diesem Vorteil ist die 7970 besser?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Der Test ist vom Oktober, da war der Treiber afaik noch nicht draußen


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

Ahhh stimmt  hier AMD 12.11 "Never Settle" Driver Performance - Page 5 dasselbe mit den neuen Treibern alter ist das ein Unterschied coole sache


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Außerdem gibt's halt noch ein Spielepaket im
Wert von 170 Euro dazu


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

Bin jetzt gerade im konfigurator am neu zusammen stellen und bei der 7970 ghz edition steht bei leitungsaufnahme 600w kann das sein?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Nein.

Ein gutes 450 Watt Netzteil reicht


----------



## Timon95 (10. November 2012)

Gut denn hier http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=66261&agid=1942 steht 600w?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2012)

Das liegt daran dass die Hersteller auch an billig Netzteile denken müssen und da leistet ein 600 Watt Ms Tech halt nur 300 Watt.


----------



## BeatBlaster (11. November 2012)

Mein altes Arlt 500 Watt Netzteil schaffte nicht einmal ein Athlon 640 mit ner HD7950.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. November 2012)

Nimm z.B das: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Reicht locker


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Oder wenn du Kabelmanagement willst, das be quiet E9 480 Watt.


----------



## Timon95 (21. November 2012)

Soooo Leute ich bins nochmal 
Ich wusste nicht ob ich einen neuen Threat erstellen sollte deswegen schreibe ich jetzt einfach nochmal in den alten 
Ich wollte die tage bestellen und nochmal fragen ob das so klar geht Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Headset habe ich ausgewählt da ich ein Profi im brechen von Kabeln bin XD und mal ein vernünftiges Funk Headset haben wollte 
Ein Problem das derzeit bei Hardwareversand ist das ich beim PC-Konfigurator kein Netzteil unter 600W auswählen kann.
Ich habe den Support bereits angeschrieben und warte noch auf eine Antwort.
Oder sollte ich den PC doch lieber selber zusammenbauen? Was meint ihr? Das Problem ist ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht und habe Angst das ich da irgendwas durchschmore XD
Ein weiterer punkt ist die Belüftung. In meiner Wunschliste ist weder ein extra Gehäuselüfternoch ein Prozessorlüfter.
Ich habe gehört das der boxed reicht bleibt nur noch die Frage nach Gehäuselüftern. Notwendig wenn ja welche und mit PMW oder ohne?

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus schonmal für die Antworten und wollte mich auch noch einmal herzlich beim restlichen Forum für die Hilfe bedanken


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2012)

Bei der Grafikkarte lieber die hier: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Headset ist zum , würde lieber Kopfhörer + ein Mikrofon kaufen.

Mikro das hier: Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Beim Kopfhörer musst du mal Soth fragen, ich denke das hier wäre ganz gut: Beyerdynamic DT 440 Edition - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Fürs Prodigy würde ich eher ein E9 450 Watt nehmen (von be quiet).
Kopfhörer + Mikro sind besser als ein Headset.

PS: Rechner selbst bauen ist nicht schwer, das kriegst du schon hin


----------



## Timon95 (21. November 2012)

Ja das blöde ist nur das ich mich mit dem Headset auch gerne bewegen würde  und da ist ein mic so natürlich nicht so optimal.
Wegen der Graka ich hatte die GHZ Edition ausgewält da die Benchmarks noch ein Stück besser waren


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Die GHz hat eine höhere Spannung, deshalb empfehlen wir sie nicht.


----------



## Timon95 (21. November 2012)

Ahh ok und warum ist das schlimm? Ich bin nur interessiert  Da ich mich eig 0 auskenne


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Zu hohe Spannungen sind kontraproduktiv.
du kannst die karte selbst auf Ghz-Niveau übertakten mit weniger spannung^^


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Die GHz Editionen haben ja den gleichen Chip drin wie alle 7970. Da sie aber eben höher takten muss sicher gestellt werden dass alle Karten den Takt schaffen -- ganz egal wie gut der Chip wirklich ist.
Erreichen kannst du sowas indem du die Spannung entsprechend anhebst.
Die GHz Edition hat eigentlich Spannungen die nicht nötig sind. Daher ist sie nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Timon95 (21. November 2012)

Da bin ich doch dabei XD Was meint ihr zur Belüftung?


----------



## Softy (21. November 2012)

Da die HD7970 nicht die sparsamste Karte ist und das Custom Design einen Großteil der  warmeb Abluft im Gehäuse verteilt, würde ich vorne einen 200mm oder 230mm Bitfenix Spectre (nicht den Pro) einbauen, und den Frontlüfter in den Deckel bauen.

Bitfenix Spectre -Pro in Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 200mm/230mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Timon95 (21. November 2012)

Thank u very much


----------



## Timon95 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo mal wieder eine Frage mein pC ist jetzt angekommen und ich bin sehr zufrieden nur bekommt mein motherboard kein strom weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte? Also Graka Laufwerk die ja dierekt angeschlossen werden laufen


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du 2x Strom ans Board angeschlossen (24pin und 8pin)?


----------



## Timon95 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich ahb den zusammenbauen lassen weil ich mich nicht damit auskenne wo muss ich da gucken?


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Achso, dann kontrolliere mal alle Steckverbindungen, vielleicht hat sich beim Transport was gelockert.


----------



## Timon95 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ne steckt eig alles  also vom netzteil ins board geht einmal strom in die 9 und 19 meintest du das?
ASRock > Produkte > B75M-ITX > Handbuch auf seite 13


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die beiden Stecker meinte ich. 

Dann musst Du den Rechner wohl oder übel zurück schicken


----------



## Timon95 (6. Dezember 2012)

Was müsste ich denn machen einfach einen rausziehhen?


----------



## target2804 (6. Dezember 2012)

Nein, die müssen schon drin sein. der 8pin anschluss ist für die CPU stromversorgung. Drück die stecker nochmal etwas fester rein, evt sitzen sie nicht richtig.


----------



## Timon95 (6. Dezember 2012)

ne die stecken alle. Also der Gehäuselüfter oben und der cpu kühler laufen auch nur der hintere gehäuselüfter nicht und wenn ich meinen Bildschirm anschließe passiert nix


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist der hintere Lüfter denn angeschlossen? Am Board oder am Netzteil? Hast Du diese Stecker schon kontrolliert?

Stecken in der Grafikkarte 2x Stromanschluss und sitzt die Grafikkarte richtig im PCIe Slot?


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Dezember 2012)

Kannst Du vielleicht ein Foto vom Rechner machen, auf dem man alles sehen kann?


----------



## Ratracer008 (6. Dezember 2012)

Probier mal den Monitor ans Board anzuschließen und mit der IGPU zu starten.

Vorher die GraKa vom Netz trennen und rausnehmen!


----------



## Timon95 (6. Dezember 2012)

Also der nich funktionierende Lüfter ist am motherboard angeschlossen an der 17 der rest steckt Grakalüfter drehen sich auch. Auf den Bildern erkennt man nicht viel


----------



## Timon95 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ahh cool also der trick mit der Hraka abnehmen hat funktioniert  Was bedeuted das jetzt?


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht ist die Grafikkarte defekt, oder sie war nicht richtig im Slot. Ich würde sie nochmal einbauen und versuchen zu starten.


----------



## Timon95 (6. Dezember 2012)

Könnte es auch an den treibern liegen? Also das ich erst Windows mit der onboard Graka installiere und die Treiber für die 7970 und sie dann anschalte?


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

Normalerweise hat man auch eine Bildausgabe ohne die Grafiktreiber. Aber probieren kannst Du es ja mal


----------

